# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] What newsgroups do the VC++ team read?

## wserra

There are several newsgroups dedicated to C++. Could you tell us in which one the VC++ team participates? 

Sometimes an opinion suffices. Sometimes it is better to know Microsoft's official position.

----------


## joncaves

I used to follow the newsgroups but for the last year I have hung out on the MSDN Visual C++ forums:

http://forums.microsoft.com/msdn/def...pid=8&siteid=1

There are more than enough questions there to keep me busy.

----------

